# Furry Card Sharks surveys



## CCritt93 (Sep 12, 2016)

Sultz Z. Wolf and I are exploring the idea of adapting TV’s _Card Sharks_ for play at a furry convention sometime in the future.

For those not familiar with the show, a key element of the game is the players’ predictions of how many of the 100 members of a survey group gave a particular answer to a yes-or-no or this-or-that question. Something like “Do you like Babs Bunny’s ears better up or down?” or “Have you sat through a boring event at a furry convention only because you didn’t want to appear rude by walking out?”

We’re looking for furry fans who might be interested in participating in surveys like these. We’ve posted an interest-check survey on SurveyMonkey. *All responses are anonymous.* If indeed there is enough interest, that’s also where we would start posting game questions.

Thanks for your time. We now rejoin your regularly-scheduled furry convention discussion already in progress.


CCritt93.

_Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## Nataku (Sep 12, 2016)

Ahhh, I've watched this show! Okay I may be showing my greymuzzle a bit.

But I would certainly be interested in being a survey monkey for this. Let me know if y'all do move on with this conversion, I think it could be a really amusing game to play at conventions.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for the word of encouragement, Nataku. It will probably be a while before anything happens, mainly due to our . . . shall we say . . . relatively small fandom pawprint. ^^; But if things do get going, you’ll hear about it right here.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 30, 2016)

We’re planning a brief announcement during Fursuit Price Is Right at Midwest FurFest.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bark Woofson also keeps links to survey forms in his profile.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 28, 2017)

Gonna say I don't think TV needs more animated animals than it already does


----------



## Keefur (Mar 12, 2017)

Your icon looks like Secret Squirrel. :-D


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 12, 2017)

That’s the whole point, Chiefur—er, Keefur. :-D


----------



## Keefur (Mar 12, 2017)

*Facepaws*


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2017)

This sounds like a fun idea! Huh, maybe I can think up some questions about Skunks...we seem to be becoming an endangered species, in the fandom.

It seems like I did see this game being played at a con, but where?

*searches the foggy recesses of my memory*

Also, I will start to answer those questions, to help give more input.

OK, I answered a fair number. Some of the things I said no, because I never heard of them, like this one:

Have you ever been on a text-based MUD, MUCK, MUSH, or MOO? 

I was like, Wat? But I am an aberrant fur, in that I am bad with computers.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for joining in the voting, Simo! All the other questions are still wide open. It’s kinda daunting now that there are over 150 of them going, but feel free to pick and choose the ones that apply and interest you the most. And if you think your watchers and followers might be interested too, we’d certainly appreciate a little signal boost.

Also, if you come up with your own questions, whether about skunks or about anything else furry, you’re welcome to send them in. Yes-or-no or this-or-that questions are what we’re looking for. Just PM them to me here or on FA. If we use them, you’ll get submitter credit on SurveyMonkey and again when the question comes up in the game at a con. 

There’s a crew that puts the game on at some anime cons (with anime-themed material, of course). Might that match up with what you remembered?


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2017)

CCritt93 said:


> Thanks for joining in the voting, Simo! All the other questions are still wide open. It’s kinda daunting now that there are over 150 of them going, but feel free to pick and choose the ones that apply and interest you the most. And if you think your watchers and followers might be interested too, we’d certainly appreciate a little signal boost.
> 
> Also, if you come up with your own questions, whether about skunks or about anything else furry, you’re welcome to send them in. Yes-or-no or this-or-that questions are what we’re looking for. Just PM them to me here or on FA. If we use them, you’ll get submitter credit on SurveyMonkey and again when the question comes up in the game at a con.
> 
> There’s a crew that puts the game on at some anime cons (with anime-themed material, of course). Might that match up with what you remembered?



Hmmm, seems like maybe I saw it an an upcoming fur con, now that I think of it, or maybe a version that played a bit like 'Family Fued'. But it's a fun idea, and I love watching corny old game-shows. 

Hope this works out, and I'll answer several questions a day, and think of a few to submit, skunk, and in general. Good luck on this project.


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 28, 2017)

What is this?


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 1, 2017)

We are also preparing some questions to pose exclusively at conventions. Look for our “Fur On the Street” flyers in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 2, 2017)

This is a cool idea. Those pages look like you need to do each qustion one at a time.. is there an easier way to do a bunch of them at ones? I suggest using google forms to make a survey with all of them. You may ghet more responses that way.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm trying to answer them though


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 4, 2017)

(_NOTE: This conversation occurred before the surveys were moved to SurveyHero._)



KiokuChan said:


> This is a cool idea. Those pages look like you need to do each qustion one at a time.. is there an easier way to do a bunch of them at ones? I suggest using google forms to make a survey with all of them. You may ghet more responses that way.


The user interface is admittedly wonky and I appreciate your suggestion. Unfortunately, there is a dealbreaker in Google Forms settings. The only method it provides to minimize ballot stuffing requires every participant to sign into a Google account.

I also considered combining questions into a single form. The problem there is that there are bound to be questions someone chooses to leave blank for some good reason (which also rules out marking all questions as required). That would lead to questions on the form reaching their 100-vote quota at different times. And there is no graceful way to close one question on a form while leaving others open.

It might have helped a little bit if there were a way to code the links so they would automatically open in new tabs. But that functionality is not available on FA. The next best thing, tedious though it is, is to go down the list, Ctrl-click a few links that interest you, answer those in their own tabs, then come back here, scroll down a bit, and Ctrl-click a few more. It’s especially frustrating for new participants now that there are over 300 questions open and 150 more to come over the next three months.

I appreciate your determination to answer as many of these as you can despite the circumstances, but rest assured that there’s no rush. Just pace yourself and chip away a little at a time. It’ll probably be at least a year before I even consider submitting the game for a con, because I’d rather have a solid hour’s worth of survey material in the can first.

Although I stopped posting questions here last month, the full list continues to get updated every Saturday on Bark Woofson’s FA.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 4, 2017)

I understand now. That makes sense. I think I've answered all the relivent ones on your page. Not on bark woof's though. Good luck!


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 4, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


> I understand now. That makes sense. I think I've answered all the relivent ones on your page. Not on bark woof's though. Good luck!


Thanks, KiokuChan. BW’s page has all the questions I posted here plus the new ones from the past three weeks. Each of his journals starts with the eleven new questions for that week.

And as always, if you have friends or watchers you think might be interested in joining in, the more the merrier. Just be sure to let them know what they’re in for.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 29, 2018)

Ooh it's been a while. It's cool to see you are still doing this!


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks, KiokuChan! Hope the SurveyHero forms are easier than the SurveyMonkey setup.

I regret taking a whole year to figure out that the free plan on Hero doesn’t restrict the number of responses like Monkey does. Monkey’s 100-vote cap forced an ugly choice: mark all questions on a form as required, or do single-question forms.

Hero still doesn’t have a way to close individual questions on a form, but there’s a reasonable workaround. Hero lets me see when a question has at least 100 votes so I can edit the text to say it’s closed*. People can continue to vote on the question anyway, but I can drill down to individual responses (they’re still anonymous) to see where the 100th vote is, because only the first 100 votes are supposed to be used in the game.


*At this writing, no question has reached 100 votes. One question was closed so it could be posed more flexibly.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice! I'm glad you worked out a reasonable solution.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 9, 2018)

A survey about the surveys. Ooh, meta. But really, how are we doing?

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks Survey Feedback

Thanks for your feedback.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol, I'll take a survey about a survery!


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 12, 2018)

No need to panic. Only cleaning out dead links. The SurveyHero forms remain open.


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 19, 2018)

Done.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 4, 2018)

Planning to regroup the Furry Card Sharks surveys into 11-question forms and post three forms per week, starting Tuesday.

As in the previous reboot, all prior responses are discarded so you can vote anew if you wish.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 8, 2018)

_As a child, did you have a crush on an animal character?_

Just one of today’s questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #01

We’re starting over with shorter forms. All data from the old forms were discarded, so if you voted on any of the old forms feel free to vote again here.

Links to all surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to participate too, please pass the word along. And thanks for voting.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 10, 2018)

_Has a fursuiter ever nosebeeped your camera?_

Just one of today’s 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #02

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 12, 2018)

_Have you ever caught yourself using furry slang while talking with non-furries?_

Just one of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #03

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 15, 2018)

_Have you ever broken the 6-2-1 rule?_

Just one of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 17, 2018)

_Have you ever given up on a photo because the photographer was taking too long to get the camera ready?_

One of today’s 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 19, 2018)

_If Zootopia became a real place, would you move there?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #04

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 22, 2018)

_Have you stayed an extra day before or after a furry convention so you could go sightseeing in the host city?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #02

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 42.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 24, 2018)

_Have you ever used your opposite (non-dominant) hand to draw something for others to see?_

One of 11 new questions for *artists*. If you’ve made furry artwork, no matter the quality or complexity, count yourself in.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 43.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 26, 2018)

_Have you ever been kicked out of a chatroom by accident or as a joke?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #05

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 43.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 29, 2018)

_Have you ever slept in your fursuit to keep warm on a cold night?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 44.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 31, 2018)

_Have you ever used a typewriter?_

One of 15 new questions for *writers*. If you have written something furry, no matter the quality or complexity, count yourself in.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 44.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 2, 2018)

_When talking about furry fandom with non-furries, do you tend to use the word “anthropomorphic” more than the word “furry”?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #06

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 44.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 5, 2018)

_Have you ever gone to bed before 10 p.m. during a furry convention?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #03

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 44.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 7, 2018)

_Have you ever performed in fursuit?_

One of 7 new questions for *musicians*. If you sing, play an instrument, or compose—no matter the quality—count yourself in.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 44.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 9, 2018)

_Have you ever accidentally stepped on a fursuiter’s tail?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #07

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 44.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 12, 2018)

_Has your fursuit head been stacked with other heads to resemble a totem pole?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #03

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 44.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 14, 2018)

_Have you ever honestly believed that you have to have a fursuit to attend a furry convention?_

One of 19 new questions for *nonsuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 44.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 16, 2018)

_If you were in charge of the Disney Princess franchise, would you consider adding animal characters like Nala and Maid Marian?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #08

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 44.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 19, 2018)

_Have you ever used a roommate’s toothpaste without asking first?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #04

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 47.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 21, 2018)

_Have you had to apply the policy of “if you break it, you buy it” to a customer?_

One of 12 new questions for *dealers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 47.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 23, 2018)

_When you eat a chocolate bunny, do you start at the head?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #09

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 47.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 26, 2018)

_Have you helped a nonsuiter skip an elevator line by falsely claiming the nonsuiter as your handler?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 49.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 28, 2018)

_Have you ever taken a break from drawing in your stream because you could not resist grooving to the background music?_

One of 19 new questions for *streamers*.

ALL STREAMERS: surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #01
STREAMING ARTISTS: surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Artists #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 49.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 30, 2018)

_Should scientists be allowed to develop real-life animal-human hybrids?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #10

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 49.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 2, 2018)

_Have you ever had trouble sleeping at a furry convention because of noise from another room?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #05

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 49.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 5, 2018)

_Which came first: your first furry convention or your first cell phone?_

One of 17 new questions for *greymuzzles*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 49.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 7, 2018)

_Do you currently have a crush on someone in the fandom who doesn’t know it yet?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #11

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 50.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 10, 2018)

_Have you ever brought your fursuit to a convention . . . only to not wear it even once the whole weekend?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #05

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 58.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 12, 2018)

_When packing for a road trip to a furry convention, have you ever found that the stuff you wanted to bring along wouldn’t all fit in the vehicle?_

One of 13 new questions for *road trippers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 60.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 14, 2018)

_Have you ever visited another furry fan’s home?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #12

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 17, 2018)

_After a furry convention, have you ever accidentally taken home something belonging to a roommate?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #06

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 19, 2018)

_Have you ever caught someone plagiarizing your work?_

One of 11 new questions for *creators*—artists, writers, musicians, etc.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 21, 2018)

_Have you ever viewed not-safe-for-work furry art at work?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #13

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 24, 2018)

_Has a child approached you for a hug while you were in fursuit?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #06

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 26, 2018)

_Have you ever kicked a user out of a chatroom only as a joke?_

One of 5 new questions for *chatroom moderators*—IRC, Skype, Telegram, stream chats, etc.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 28, 2018)

_Has a character of yours been depicted in fashions associated with a particular decade (for instance, the 1950s)?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #14

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 31, 2018)

_Which is bigger—the number of furry conventions you’ve attended, or the number of birthdays you’ve had?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #07

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 2, 2018)

_Has a roommate ever stiffed you on their share of room charges?_

One of 8 new questions for *room captains*—furry fans who have reserved lodging in their own name to share with roommates at a convention.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 4, 2018)

_Do you wish you had joined the furry fandom sooner than you did?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #15

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 7, 2018)

_While fursuiting, have you been mistaken for another character?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #07

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 9, 2018)

_Have you drawn Telegram stickers?_

One of 11 new questions for *artists*. If you’ve made furry artwork, no matter the quality or complexity, count yourself in.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #02

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 11, 2018)

_At this moment, are more than half of your friends also furry fans?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #16

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 14, 2018)

_Are there too many game shows at furry conventions?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #08

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 16, 2018)

_Does it annoy you when people tell you they would love to commission you for a piece . . . if only they had the money for it?_

One of 13 new questions for *commission creators*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Commission Creators #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 18, 2018)

_Do fairy tales unfairly stereotype wolves?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #17

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 21, 2018)

_Has convention security disallowed a prop you wanted to use with your fursuit?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #08

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 23, 2018)

_Have you ever caught someone reposting a patrons-only work without your permission?_

One of 3 new questions for *Patreon creators*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Patreon Creators #01

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 25, 2018)

_Has furry fandom become too mainstream?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #18

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 28, 2018)

_Do you still remember the first person you ever hugged at a furry convention?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #09

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 61. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 30, 2018)

_In the past month, have you backed up your work to an external drive or cloud storage?_

One of 11 new questions for *creators*—artists, writers, musicians, etc.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #02

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 62. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 1, 2018)

_Is there a furry convention that you believe should seriously consider an attendance cap?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #19

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 62. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 4, 2018)

_Have you ever fursuited outdoors when the temperature was 0°F (–18°C) or lower?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #09

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 62. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 6, 2018)

_Have you ever gotten a food or beverage stain in your sketchbook?_

One of 11 new questions for *artists*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #03

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 8, 2018)

_Do you believe that you were or will be an animal in another life?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Online Survey: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #20

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 11, 2018)

_Have you ever been so excited about a furry convention that you had trouble falling asleep the night before your trip?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #10

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 13, 2018)

_Would you be more likely to favorite someone else’s work if they favorited something of yours?_

One of 9 new questions for *creators*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #03

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 15, 2018)

_On Halloween, would you give extra candy to a trick-or-treater wearing an animal costume?_
(Inspired by Firr)

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #21

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 18, 2018)

_Not counting relatives, have any of your neighbors seen you in fursuit?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #10

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 20, 2018)

_Have you ever accidentally given a character an extra finger or toe and not noticed the error until the piece was complete?_

One of 11 new questions for *artists*.

https://surveyhero.com/c/3b5c7d06

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 22, 2018)

_Have you ever joined a dating site that caters to furry fans?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 25, 2018)

_Have you ever had a hard time sleeping during a furry convention because a roommate was snoring?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #11

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 27, 2018)

_On a road trip to a furry convention, have you ever flashed your high beams at a slowpoke in front of you in the fast lane?_

One of 5 new questions for *road trippers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #02

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 29, 2018)

_Do you know anyone who collected Beanie Babies?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 2, 2018)

_If a casting call went out for a new sitcom with an all-fursuit cast, would you audition for it?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #11

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 4, 2018)

_Have you ever completed a monthlong daily artwork challenge like Inktober?_

One of 13 new questions for *artists*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #05

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 6, 2018)

_Did the roar of the MGM lion ever scare you as a kid?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #24

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 9, 2018)

_Have you ever shown your official convention badge to get a discount at an area business?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #12

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 11, 2018)

_Have you and another fursuiter engaged in a playful slapfight?_

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #12

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 13, 2018)

_If you were a contestant on a real-life game show and the host asked you to “tell us about yourself,” would you mention your involvement in furry fandom?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #25

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 16, 2018)

_Have you ever lied to your boss to get time off from work to attend a furry convention?_
(Submitted by Greggo’s Game Shows)

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #13

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 17, 2018)

_Have you ever worn a fursuit on public transit?_
(Submitted by FloppyFox)

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #13

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 20, 2018)

_Do you believe that getting a fursuit is the surest way to become “popufur”?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #26

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 23, 2018)

_When you took your most recent shower at a furry convention, did you use the hotel’s complimentary soap or shampoo?_

One of 11 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #14

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 25, 2018)

_On a road trip to a furry convention, have you ever gotten annoyed by a “backseat driver”?_

One of 7 new questions for *road trippers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #03

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 27, 2018)

_Have you ever been photographed reaching behind someone else’s head and giving them “bunny ears”?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 30, 2018)

_Have you ever sung in the shower at a furry convention?_

One of 4 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #15

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 31, 2018)

CCritt93 said:


> _Have you ever been photographed reaching behind someone else’s head and giving them “bunny ears”?_
> 
> One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.
> 
> ...


I just got through a few weeks ago, doing a mascot gig as the Energizer Bunny.  I not only gave, but also received those bunny ears.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 31, 2018)

For all of you out there reading this.  I recommend you participate.  Many of the questions are thought provoking as well as fun.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 31, 2018)

Keefur said:


> For all of you out there reading this.  I recommend you participate.  Many of the questions are thought provoking as well as fun.


Also, Keefur wrote more than a few of them. Some other furries—and even a couple of non-furries—have done the same. And so can you! If you have an idea for a furry-related question that can be answered yes-or-no, this-or-that, or with a number, please send a note to me or to BarkWoofson. If we use your question, you’ll get credited on the survey form and when your question gets played in a game!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 1, 2018)

I wasn't doing that for the recognition, but thank you.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 1, 2018)

_Have you ever played a video game in fursuit?_

One of 7 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #14

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 3, 2018)

_Have you ever put clothing on a pet?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 5, 2018)

_Have you ever taken a figure drawing class that included a nude model?_

One of 2 new questions for *artists*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #06

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 7, 2018)

_During a furry convention, have you ever been awakened from your sleep by the sound of a roommate’s cell phone?_

One of 2 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #16

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 9, 2018)

_Have you ever stored furry material on a floppy disk?_

One of 2 new questions for *greymuzzles*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #02

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 11, 2018)

_Have you ever participated in a survey for Furry Feud?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 13, 2018)

_Has a character of yours been depicted playing in a pile of leaves?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 15, 2018)

_Would you be more likely to signalboost someone if they have given you a signalboost in the past?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 17, 2018)

_How many episodes of the Funday Pawpet Show have you watched live (in person, online, or at a convention)?_

One of 9 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32

Links to prior surveys are archived on the BarkWoofson profile. At this writing, all questions are still open; top turnout is 63. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © FremantleMedia.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 30, 2018)

If you’re at Midwest FurFest this weekend, be sure to look for “Fur On the Street” business cards in the con space. MFF-exclusive polls open the whole weekend!


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 13, 2018)

Fur Squared has greenlit Furry Card Sharks for its 2019 convention, themed “The Mouse Always Wins.” Well, if we have anything to say about it, the convention’s charity HAWS could be the ones raking it in!

Fur Squared is coming up in late February. And as the number of days gets _lower_, the pressure to get surveys ready for the game is getting _higher_. So we are revisiting the questions that have gotten the most turnout so far in hopes of getting them all the way to 100 by con time.

We’re confident that there are at least 100 furry fans out there who would enjoy participating in our polls. We just haven’t reached them all yet. And that’s where _you_ come in.

If you have a moment, please share the links below with your friends and watchers—and invite them to spread the word to more furries. Each form takes just a couple of minutes to complete, and _all responses are anonymous_. The more who join in the surveys, the more fun the game will be!

We thank you for helping us out—and in turn helping out furry convention charities!

FOR ALL FANS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #04
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #13

ARTISTS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01

CONGOERS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #03
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #04

FURSUITERS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04

GREYMUZZLES:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01

NONSUITERS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #01

WRITERS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 7, 2019)

We’re still accepting votes in the Furry Card Sharks polls for Fur Squared 2019.

Each survey takes just a couple of minutes to complete, so please vote if you haven’t already—then share this post with your friends and watchers. The more who join in, the more fun the game will be!

Thanks for participating. And remember: your answers today could mean dollars for HAWS next month!

FOR ALL FANS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #04
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #13

ARTISTS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01

CONGOERS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #03
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #04

FURSUITERS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04

GREYMUZZLES:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01

NONSUITERS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #01

WRITERS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 20, 2019)

Who wants to be the first one to close out a form? There’s one question left open on this one with one vote to go!

ALL FANS: surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #01


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 20, 2019)

Somebody just got it, so that’s 11 questions in the can! Thanks for voting, everyone!

All the other polls are still open.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks to furries like you, we now have our first eleven game-ready survey questions for Furry Card Sharks at Fur Squared 2019. But we don’t wanna stop there—we need about thirty more in the can to be assured of filling the timeslot.

The polls linked below are still open. Please share them with your friends and watchers—and invite them to spread the word to more furries. Each form takes just a couple of minutes to complete, you don’t have to be going to the con to participate, and _all responses are anonymous_. The more who join in the surveys, the more fun the game will be!

We thank you for helping us out—and in turn helping out HAWS and other furry convention charities!

(_turnout (goal 100), URL_)

FOR ALL FANS:
75 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #04
73 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #13

ARTISTS:
27 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01

CONGOERS:
51 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #01
50 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #03
54 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #04

FURSUITERS:
25 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01
26 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02
28 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04

GREYMUZZLES:
43 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01

NONSUITERS:
81 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #01

WRITERS:
28 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 25, 2019)

Only four weeks to go until we put on Furry Card Sharks at Fur Squared, and our polls are still open.

Please share the links below with your friends and watchers—and invite them to spread the word to more furries. Each form takes just a couple of minutes to complete, you don’t have to be going to the con to participate, and _all responses are anonymous_. The more who join in the surveys, the more fun the game will be!

We thank you for helping us out—and in turn helping out HAWS and other furry convention charities!

And visit Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!

(_turnout (goal 100), URL_)

FOR ALL FANS:
78 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #04
77 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #13

ARTISTS:
29 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01

CONGOERS:
53 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #01
52 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #03
56 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #04

FURSUITERS:
26 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01
27 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02
29 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04

GREYMUZZLES:
46 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01

NONSUITERS:
85 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #01

WRITERS:
31 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 2, 2019)

Furry Card Sharks polls are still open with three weeks left until Fur Squared.

_Due to low watcher/follower counts, we rely heavily on signal boosts to reach a goal of 100 responses to each question._

Please share the links below with your friends and watchers—and invite them to spread the word to more furries. Each form takes just a couple of minutes to complete, you don’t have to be going to the con to participate, and _all responses are anonymous_. The more who join in the surveys, the more fun the game will be!

We thank you for helping us out—and in turn helping out HAWS and other furry convention charities!

And visit Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!

(_turnout % (goal 100), URL_)

FOR ALL FANS:
82 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #04
80 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #13

ARTISTS:
30 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01

CONGOERS:
55 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #01
54 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #03
58 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #04

FURSUITERS:
26 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01
27 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02
29 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04

GREYMUZZLES:
46 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01

NONSUITERS:
88 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #01

WRITERS:
31 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 7, 2019)

We have enough material in the can for two full matches of Furry Card Sharks at Fur Squared. There’s still two weeks until the con . . . let’s see how many more polls we can close!

_Due to low watcher/follower counts, we rely heavily on signal boosts to reach a goal of 100 responses to each question._

Please share the links below with your friends and watchers—and invite them to spread the word to more furries. Each form takes just a couple of minutes to complete, you don’t have to be going to the con to participate, and _all responses are anonymous_. The more who join in the surveys, the more fun the game will be!

We thank you for helping us out—and in turn helping out HAWS and other furry convention charities!

And visit Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!

(_turnout % (goal 100), URL_)

FOR ALL FANS:
88 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #13

ARTISTS: Questions geared to furry visual artists. If you’ve made furry artwork, no matter the quality or complexity, count yourself in.
35 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01

CONGOERS: Questions geared to furry fans who have attended a convention.
61 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #01
59 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #03
63 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #04

FURSUITERS: Questions geared to fursuiters, past or present.
30 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01
31 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02
32 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04

GREYMUZZLES: Questions geared to “greymuzzles.” If you are old enough or have been in furry fandom long enough to be called a greymuzzle, count yourself in. Exactly how old and how long in the fandom are left to your best judgment.
50 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01

NONSUITERS: Questions geared to furry fans who have never been fursuiters.
93 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #01

WRITERS: Questions geared to furry writers. If you have written something furry, no matter the quality or complexity, count yourself in.
34 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 12, 2019)

Big thanks to everyone who has participated in, spread the word about, or just plain put up with our Furry Card Sharks polls over the past two years.

This morning, we finally got enough material in the can to fill our timeslot at Fur Squared.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 28, 2019)

Good luck! ^_^


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 1, 2019)

KiokuChan said:


> Good luck! ^_^


Thanks! We played the game at the con last week, and I think it was rather well-received. ^^; Video coming soon.

Again, it wouldn’t have happened without all of you who took the surveys. Bark Woofson still has plenty open for use at future cons.


----------



## KiokuChan (Mar 1, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 2, 2019)

As promised, here’s the video that all of you helped make possible:


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 8, 2019)

We have brand-new Furry Card Sharks polls for you today!

Please take a moment or two to fill out the surveys that apply to you, then share the links with your friends and watchers. Thanks!

As always, we’ll keep them open until 100 of you respond. _All responses are anonymous._

FOR ALL FANS:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #33

ARTISTS: Questions geared to furry visual artists. If you’ve made furry artwork, no matter the quality or complexity, count yourself in.
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #07

CONGOERS: Questions geared to furry fans who have attended a convention.
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #17

FURSUITERS: Questions geared to fursuiters, past or present.
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #15

NONSUITERS: Questions geared to furry fans who have never been fursuiters.
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #02

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## KiokuChan (Mar 9, 2019)

Filling them out  Good luck!


----------



## KiokuChan (Mar 9, 2019)

Neat questions. Also that made me want to draw something in the style of Night In The Woods ;p


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 16, 2019)

With the success of Furry Card Sharks at Fur Squared last month, we’re working on getting more survey material ready for future conventions.

Every weekend we’ll post links to some of our prior polls that are still open. If you already voted last time, please share with your friends and watchers anyway. Every signalboost helps!

Thank you for participating. Remember, the game doesn’t happen without furry fans like you!

ALL FANS 2-5 (1 and 4 were already closed):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #03
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #05

CONGOERS 1-3:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 23, 2019)

It’s our second weekend of Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. If you already voted on these last time, please share with your friends and watchers anyway as every signalboost helps. _All responses are anonymous._ Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 6-8:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #06
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #07
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #08

FURSUITERS 1-3:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## R4eTDR4 (Mar 29, 2019)

oh cool


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 30, 2019)

More Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. If you already voted on these last time, please share with your friends and watchers anyway as every signalboost helps. _All responses are anonymous._ Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 9-11:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #09
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #10
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #11

ARTISTS 1-3:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 6, 2019)

If it’s Saturday, it’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these, please RT/share anyway. Thanks for all your help!

ALL FANS 12-15 (13 closed before Fur Squared):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #12
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #14
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #15

ROAD TRIPPERS 1-3:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 13, 2019)

More Furry Card Sharks polls that might be new to you. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these, please share with your friends and watchers anyway; we appreciate any and every signalboost. Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 16-18:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #16
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #17
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #18

MUSICIANS 1:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #01

WRITERS 1:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 20, 2019)

Another weekend of revisited Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these last time around, please share with your friends and watchers anyway; we appreciate any and every signalboost. Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 19-21:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #19
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #20
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #21

CREATORS 1-3 (creators of all sorts—visual artists, writers, composers, musicians, etc):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 27, 2019)

Another weekend of revisited Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these last time around, please share with your friends and watchers anyway; every vote gets us closer to another con. Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 22-24:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #24

STREAMING CREATORS 1 (all creative works):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #01

STREAMING ARTISTS 1 (visual artists):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Artists #01

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 4, 2019)

Another weekend of revisited Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these last time around, please share with your friends and watchers anyway; every vote gets us closer to another con. Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 25-27:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #25
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #26
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27

DEALERS 1 (any furry con):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #01

ROOM CAPTAINS 1 (anyone in charge of a hotel room at a con):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #01

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 11, 2019)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these, please share with your friends and watchers anyway; convention charities will eventually love you for it. Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 28-30:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30

GREYMUZZLES 1-2 (left to your judgment):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #02

NONSUITERS 2 (never fursuited):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #02

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 17, 2019)

If it’s Friday but storms are coming Saturday, it’s Furry Card Sharks polls. Each takes just a minute or two, and _all responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these, please share with your friends and watchers anyway. Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 31-33:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #33

CONGOERS 4-6:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #04
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #05
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #06

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 25, 2019)

If you’ve been a moderator in a chatroom (IRC, Telegram, Skype, stream, etc) or you’ve made furry stuff on commission or Patreon, these Furry Card Sharks polls are for you. They’re quick and easy to fill out, and _all responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these earlier, please share them with your friends and watchers anyway. Thanks for participating!

CHATROOM MODERATORS 1:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #01

COMMISSION CREATORS 1 (any commission work):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Commission Creators #01

PATREON CREATORS 1 (past or present):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Patreon Creators #01

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 1, 2019)

_Do you believe that in your lifetime a furry fan will be a serious contender in a United States presidential campaign?_

One of 13 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #34

All questions stay open until 100 of you have voted. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

Tomorrow we debut a poll for furry fans who have _flown_ to or from a convention.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 2, 2019)

_Was a trip to a furry convention the first time you ever flew?_

One of 11 new questions for *furry fans who have flown to or from a convention*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Con Fliers #01

All questions stay open until 100 of you have voted. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

Two more new polls come out this week—fursuiters on Tuesday, artists on Thursday.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 4, 2019)

_While wearing a fursuit, have you and another fursuiter emulated the iconic pose of Leonardo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet on the bow of the doomed ship in _Titanic_?_

One of 7 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #16

All questions stay open until 100 of you have voted. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

Stay tuned for our new poll for artists on Thursday.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 6, 2019)

_How long has it been since the last time you used a scanner on your artwork?_

One of 6 new questions for *artists*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #08

All questions stay open until they get 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

Reruns of prior polls resume Saturday.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 8, 2019)

So we’re back to reruns of older Furry Card Sharks polls. Remember that _all responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these, please share with your friends and watchers anyway. Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 2-5 (1, 4 closed earlier):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #03
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #05

CONGOERS 7-9:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #07
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #08
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #09

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 15, 2019)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these, please share with your friends and watchers anyway. Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 6-8:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #06
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #07
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #08

FURSUITERS 4-6:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #05
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #06

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 21, 2019)

Posting these Furry Card Sharks polls a day early due to a prior engagement. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these, please share with your friends and watchers anyway. Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 9-11:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #09
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #10
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #11

ARTISTS 4-6:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #04
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #05
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #06

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 25, 2019)

_Has anyone in a chatroom pestered you for moderator status?_

One of 3 new questions for *chatroom moderators*. IRC, Telegram, Skype, stream sites—any chatroom will do.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #02

All questions stay open until 100 of you have voted. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

On Thursday we’ll debut another congoer poll.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 27, 2019)

_Have you ever stayed in the same hotel room for a furry convention two years in a row?_

One of 9 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #18

All questions stay open until 100 of you have voted. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

Watch for a new all-fans poll Saturday.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 29, 2019)

_The practice of intentionally showing skin while wearing a fursuit head and paws is known as “poodling.” If you ran a furry convention, would you include poodlers in the official group fursuit photo?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #35

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

If you’re going to Anthrocon, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 4, 2019)

Unfortunately our “Furs On the Street” got called away for an urgent macro pai gow gig, so they will not be around for Anthrocon after all.

However, they will return for Midwest FurFest in December.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 6, 2019)

Back to Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted on these, please share with your friends and watchers anyway. Thanks for participating!

ALL FANS 12-15 (13 closed earlier):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #12
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #14
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #15

FURSUITERS 7-9:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #07
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #08
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #09

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 13, 2019)

This weekend’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted in these polls, please share with your friends and watchers in case they want to join in. Thanks, everyone!

ALL FANS 16-18:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #16
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #17
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #18

ARTISTS 7-8:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #07
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #08

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 20, 2019)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted in these polls, please share with your friends and watchers anyway; every vote gets the game closer to another convention. Thanks, everyone!

ALL FANS #19-21:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #19
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #20
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #21

CHATROOM MODERATORS #1-2:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #02

COMMISSION CREATORS #1:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Commission Creators #01

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 27, 2019)

Stay cool for a few minutes this summer with some Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted, please share with your friends and watchers anyway. Thanks!

ALL FANS #22-24:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #24

CONGOERS #13-15:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #13
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #14
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #15

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 29, 2019)

_In the past month, did you have a “greymuzzle moment”?_

One of 4 new questions for *greymuzzles*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #03

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._

As always, we’re still on the lookout for fun furry survey ideas from fans. If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

If you’re going to Megaplex, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 30, 2019)

_Have you ever given away merchandise at the end of a furry convention just so you wouldn’t have to take it back home with you?_

One of 3 new questions for *dealers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #02

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

If you’re going to Megaplex, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 31, 2019)

_Have you ever used your position as room captain at a furry convention to call first dibs on a particular sleeping space?_

One of 3 new questions for *room captains*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #02

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

If you’re going to Megaplex, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 1, 2019)

_Have you ever chosen not to drive away from your hotel during a furry convention because you were afraid of losing a good parking space?_

One of 4 new questions for *road trippers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #04

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

If you’re going to Megaplex, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 2, 2019)

_Have you ever had a meal from a food truck during a furry convention?_

One of 8 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #19

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

If you’re going to Megaplex, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 3, 2019)

_Have you ever used a no-kill mousetrap?_

One of 5 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

If you’re going to Megaplex, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 4, 2019)

_In his PBS shows painter Bob Ross often said, “We don’t make mistakes; we just have happy accidents.” Have you ever incorporated a “happy accident” into a piece of furry artwork?_

One of 3 new questions for *artists*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #09

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

If you’re going to Megaplex, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 7, 2019)

_Have you ever used a fountain pen?_

One of 3 new questions for *writers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #02

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

If you’re going to Megaplex, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 8, 2019)

_Have you ever eaten solid food while wearing a fursuit head?_

One of 3 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #17

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

If you’re going to Megaplex, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 10, 2019)

_Have you ever heard your own music as another furry fan’s ringtone?_

One of 2 new questions for *musicians*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #02

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

If you’re going to Megaplex, look for our Fur On the Street polls on business cards in select conspace locations.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 17, 2019)

Megaplex has come and gone, we’re all back home safe and sound, and it’s time to encore some more Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted, please share with your friends and watchers anyway. Thanks!

ALL FANS #25-27:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #25
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #26
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27

CREATORS #1-3:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 24, 2019)

_After receiving attention from a furry fan you look up to, have you ever thought, “_Sempai_ noticed me”?_

One of 7 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #37

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 25, 2019)

_What is the most you have ever spent on one meal at a furry convention?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #20

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 31, 2019)

If it’s Saturday, it’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ If you already voted, please share with your friends and watchers anyway. Thanks!

ALL FANS #28-30:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30

STREAMING ARTISTS #1:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Artists #01

STREAMING CREATORS #1:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #01

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 7, 2019)

Fill a few idle minutes this weekend with these encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #31-33:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #33

CON FLIERS #1:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Con Fliers #01

DEALERS #1-2:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #02

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 14, 2019)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #34-36:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #34
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #35
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36

FURSUITERS #10-12:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #10
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #11
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #12

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 21, 2019)

_Have you ever held a funeral for a pet?_

One of 6 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #38

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 22, 2019)

_Have you ever lost furry work of yours to a hard drive crash?_

One of 3 new questions for *creators* of all kinds—art, writing, music, etc.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #04

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 28, 2019)

Back to Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #37, 2-3:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #37
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #03

MUSICIANS #1-2:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #02

NONSUITERS #2:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #02

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 5, 2019)

For a limited time only, we present to you exclusive _pumpkin-spice-scented_ Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #5-7:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #05
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #06
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #07

GREYMUZZLES #1-3:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 12, 2019)

Fall has finally arrived at 6430 Pawpad Boulevard in Howlywood, and so have this weekend’s encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #8-10:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #08
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #09
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #10

PATREON CREATORS #1:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Patreon Creators #01

WRITERS #1-2:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #02

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 19, 2019)

Whether you’re recovering from Aquatifur or Confuror, or gearing up for Anthro SouthEast or Furpocalypse, today’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns have you covered. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #11-12, 14:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #11
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #12
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #14

CONGOERS #16-18:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #16
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #17
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #18

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 26, 2019)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #15-17:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #15
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #16
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #17

FURSUITERS #13-15:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #13
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #14
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #15

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 28, 2019)

A week of new polls begins today!

_Has anyone ever told you to make some portion of a character’s anatomy bigger?_

One of 4 new questions for *artists*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #10

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 29, 2019)

_Have you ever *been* a “roommate from hell” at a furry convention?_

One of 8 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #21

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 30, 2019)

_Have you ever sung in the vehicle on the way to or from a furry convention?_

One of 8 new questions for *road trippers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #05

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 31, 2019)

_Have you ever paid your hotel bill at a furry convention with something other than the card you used to reserve the room?_

One of 3 new questions for *room captains*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #03

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 1, 2019)

_Have you ever fursuited at a child’s birthday party?_
(Submitted by Seth Arkada)

One of 11 new questions for *fursuiters*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #18

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 2, 2019)

_Have you ever told a furry artist to make some portion of a character’s anatomy bigger?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #39

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 3, 2019)

_Have you ever woken up with an idea for something furry that you just had to start working on right away?_

A new question for *creators* of all types—art, music, writing, etc.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #05

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 9, 2019)

And we return to reruns of Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #18-20:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #18
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #19
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #20

ROAD TRIPPERS #1-3:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 16, 2019)

If it’s Saturday, it’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #21-23:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #21
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23

CONGOERS #19-21:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #19
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #20
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #21

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes-Or-No-vember continues with more Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #24-26:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #24
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #25
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #26

ROOM CAPTAINS #1-3:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 29, 2019)

While many of you are recovering from L-tryptophan overload, we hope you at least saved room for this weekend’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #27-29:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29

FURSUITERS #16-18:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #16
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #17
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #18

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 7, 2019)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #30-32:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32

ROAD TRIPPERS #4-5:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #04
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #05

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 14, 2019)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #33-35:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #33
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #34
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #35

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 15, 2019)

Another batch of Furry Card Sharks poll reruns, then it’s back to the top of the order. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #36-39:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #37
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #38
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #39

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 21, 2019)

_Have you ever told your teacher, “My dog ate my homework”?_

One of 4 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #40

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 22, 2019)

_Have you ever left a handwritten or hand-drawn thank-you note for your housekeeper?_

One of 6 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #22

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 28, 2019)

The Furry Card Sharks polling crew finishes the year, as many shows do, with reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks for participating, and have a safe and happy 2020!

ALL FANS #9-11:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #09
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #10
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #11

DEALERS #1-2:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #02

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 4, 2020)

While we wait for a decision from Cyberskunk Scentral, we’ll continue with our Furry Card Sharks encore polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #12, 14-15:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #12
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #14
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #15

CHATROOM MODERATORS #1-2 (past or present):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #02

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 11, 2020)

If it’s Saturday, it’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #16-18:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #16
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #17
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #18

CREATORS #1-3 (any furry work—art, writing, music, etc):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 15, 2020)

Fur Squared 2020 is right around the corner . . . and with it, the return of Furry Card Sharks!

For those joining in for the first time: Welcome!
Just like on the classic TV show, a big part of Furry Card Sharks involves questions based on surveys of 100 furry fans.
We’ve picked out the polls that we would like to send across the finish line in time for the convention.

Each link below brings up a different form that takes only a minute or two to fill out.
_When you finish a form, be sure to scroll down to the bottom and click the *Finish* button so your responses will register._

We encourage you to participate in as many of these polls as apply to you—and to spread the word to your furry friends so they can join in as well.
And remember: _All responses are anonymous._ But also remember that honest answers will make the game more fun.

Thank you for helping to make this game possible once again. HAWS will love you for it!


*ALL FURRY FANS*
#2 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #02
#3 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #03
#5 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #05
#6 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #06
#7 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #07
#8 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #08

*ARTISTS* (anyone who has made furry artwork, no matter the quality)
#1 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01

*CONGOERS* (any furry convention)
#1 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #01
#3 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #03
#4 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #04

*FURSUITERS* (past or present)
#1 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01
#2 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02
#4 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04

*GREYMUZZLES* (if you think you might be one, count yourself in)
#1 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01

*NONSUITERS* (never suited)
#2 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #02 *

*WRITERS* (of any furry works, whatever the quality)
#1 surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01

*The first nonsuiter poll, which had 19 questions, reached the 100-participant goal in 2019. We’re always open to new survey ideas from fans.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 25, 2020)

And here is what you folks made possible this year. Thanks again for participating and spreading the word!
Weekend poll links will resume on Leap Day.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 29, 2020)

Now that Fur Squared is behind us for this year, today we leap back into our weekend rotation of Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #19-21:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #19
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #20
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #21

ARTISTS #2-4:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #03
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #04

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 7, 2020)

Another Saturday morning serving of Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #22-24:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #24

CON FLIERS #1 (fans who have flown for a furry convention):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Con Fliers #01

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 13, 2020)

CCritt93 said:


> And here is what you folks made possible this year. Thanks again for participating and spreading the word!
> Weekend poll links will resume on Leap Day.


Thanks for the shout out for submitting a question.  I watched the whole video.  You all did a great job.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hope you saved room on this Pi Day for a slice of Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #25-27:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #25
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #26
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27

CREATORS #4-5 (all types—artists, writers, musicians, etc):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #04
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #05

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 21, 2020)

Distract yourself for a few minutes with this weekend’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #28-30:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30

STREAMING ARTISTS #1 (visual artists):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Artists #01

STREAMING CREATORS #1 (all types—artists, writers, musicians, etc):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #01

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 28, 2020)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks!

ALL FANS #31-33:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #33

COMMISSION CREATORS #1 (past or present):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Commission Creators #01

PATREON CREATORS #1 (past or present):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Patreon Creators #01

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 1, 2020)

*FURSUITERS:* _Have you ever used your fursuit head by itself as part of a practical joke?_

This and ten more questions in the encore Furry Card Sharks poll below...no foolin’.

If you already voted, please share with other fursuiters. Con charities will love ya!

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 4, 2020)

One way you can pass the time under your stay-home order is by participating in today’s encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. A week of new polls starts Monday! Thanks for voting and signalboosting!

ALL FANS #34-36:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #34
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #35
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36

MUSICIANS #1-2:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #02

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 6, 2020)

_On a road trip for a furry convention, have you ever used seat belts to secure cargo?_

One of 3 new questions for *road trippers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #06

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 7, 2020)

_Have you ever reassured a younger furry fan who had done something unwise that you did something just as foolish in your youth?_

One of 3 new questions for *greymuzzles*. If you think you might be one, count yourself in.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #04

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 8, 2020)

_Have you ever had to leave your table unattended to “answer the call of nature”?_

One of 2 new questions for *dealers*—anyone who has worked in a dealer space at a furry convention.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #03

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 9, 2020)

Two new Furry Card Sharks polls today!

*ARTISTS:* _Have you ever turned down a paying commission because you didn’t like the design of one of the characters involved?_ (Submitted by Tokens Panda)
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #11

*CREATORS (all types—artwork, writing, music, etc):* _Have you ever gotten an idea for something furry that you figured you would write down later, only to forget it before you got around to writing it down?_
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Creators #06

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 10, 2020)

_Have you ever tied an ordinary shoelace while wearing fursuit paws?_

One of 4 new questions for *fursuiters*, past and present.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #19

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 11, 2020)

_Have you ever prepared for a video call by making sure no furry-related items were clearly visible in your camera shot?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #41

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 12, 2020)

_Have you ever skipped an event at a furry convention because you assumed there would be video of it online?_

One of 9 new questions for *congoers*.

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #23

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 18, 2020)

For temporary relief from quarantine stir-craziness, four out of five million doctors recommend participation in weekly Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe!

ALL FANS #37-39:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #37
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #38
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #39

WRITERS #1-2:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Writers #02

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 25, 2020)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe!

ALL FANS #40-41:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #40
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #41

GREYMUZZLES #2-3 (if you think you might be one, count yourself in):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 2, 2020)

Conventions may not resume for a while . . . but in the meantime Furry Card Sharks polls roll on. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Your participation and signalboosts make it possible for us to present this game at future conventions, whenever they might be. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe!

ALL FANS #9-11:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #09
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #10
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #11

ROAD TRIPPERS #1-3:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 9, 2020)

Furry Card Sharks polls are just one way to pass the time while you’re waiting for the salon to open. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe!

ALL FANS #12, 14-15:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #12
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #14
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #15

ROOM CAPTAINS #1-3 (anyone in charge of a hotel room at a furry convention):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #01
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #03

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 11, 2020)

We have two congoer polls that are _thiiiiis_ close to game-ready. Will _your_ vote put them over the top?

_On the final night of a furry convention, do you usually attend a dead dog party?_
One of 4 questions that are all _one_ vote away!
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #03

_Have you ever used a roommate’s toothpaste without asking first?_
One of 6 questions within _four_ votes of the goal!
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #04

As always, _all responses are anonymous._ Thanks for voting and sharing!

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 16, 2020)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe!

ALL FANS #16-18:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #16
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #17
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #18

FURSUITERS #5-7:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #05
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #06
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #07

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 23, 2020)

Now that you’ve polished off that ginormous bowl of Saturday morning cartoon cereal, it’s time for some more Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe!

ALL FANS #19-21:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #19
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #20
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #21

CONGOERS #2, 5-6:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #02
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #05
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #06

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 30, 2020)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #22-24:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #24

ARTISTS #5-7:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #05
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #06
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #07

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 13, 2020)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #25-27:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #25
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #26
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27

CONGOERS #7-9:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #07
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #08
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #09

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 17, 2020)

_Have you done something in a furry VRChat world that you would be embarrassed to do at a real-world furry convention?_

One of 11 new questions for *VRChat users* (past or present).

surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #01

All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 20, 2020)

Summer’s here, and the time is right for encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #28-30:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30

FURSUITERS #8-10:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #08
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #09
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #10

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 27, 2020)

Another weekend, another rerun of Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #31-33:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #33

ROAD TRIPPERS #4-6:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #04
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #05
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #06

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 4, 2020)

Whether you’re exploring Virtual Anthrocon or just grillin’ and chillin’, we hope you’ll take a few moments for these encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #34-36:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #34
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #35
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36

ARTISTS #8-10:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #08
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #09
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #10

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 11, 2020)

Beat the heat this weekend with some cool, refreshing Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #37-39:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #37
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #38
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #39

CONGOERS #10-12:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #10
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #11
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #12

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 18, 2020)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #40-41, 9:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #40
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #41
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #09

FURSUITERS #11-13:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #11
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #12
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #13

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 25, 2020)

The yardwork can wait just a few minutes—that’s all it takes for you to participate in this weekend’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #10-12:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #10
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #11
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #12

ARTISTS #11:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Artists #11

STREAMING ARTISTS #1:
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Artists #01

STREAMING CREATORS #1 (all forms—art, music, writing, etc):
surveyhero.com: Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #01

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 14, 2020)

_Have you ever experienced “phantom tail syndrome”?_

One of 8 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).






						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #20
					






					surveyhero.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys, including some you may have missed during the forum downtime!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy to see you back!


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 17, 2020)

KiokuChan said:


> Happy to see you back!


Glad to be back! Liking what they’ve done with the place.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 17, 2020)

Hope you saved room for dessert—we’ve got some yummmmmmy reheated Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #15-17:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #15 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #16 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #17 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CONGOERS #2, 5-6:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 21, 2020)

_Have you ever experienced motion sickness while using VRChat?_

One of 14 new questions for *VRChat users*.






						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 24, 2020)

Another Saturday, another batch of warmed-over Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #18-20:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #18 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #19 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #20 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CON FLIERS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Con Fliers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 31, 2020)

No tricks, only treats in this weekend’s encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #21-23:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #21 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ARTISTS #4-6:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 7, 2020)

Now that the elections are behind us, how about something _fun_ to vote on for a change? Tada—this weekend’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #24-26:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #24 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #25 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #26 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CREATORS #1-3 (all types—visual arts, writing, music, etc):





						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 14, 2020)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #27-29:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




FURSUITERS #4-6 (past and present):





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 21, 2020)

We’re certainly thankful to you for your continued participation in our Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #30-32:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




DEALERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 28, 2020)

In the back of the fridge, behind the last slice of pumpkin pie . . . here they are . . . this weekend’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #33-35:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #33 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #34 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #35 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CONGOERS #7-9:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #07
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #08
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 5, 2020)

This weekend’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns contain no content designed to knock you out of Whamageddon. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #36-38:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #37
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #38
					






					surveyhero.com
				




GREYMUZZLES #1-2:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 12, 2020)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #39-41:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #39
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #40
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #41
					






					surveyhero.com
				




MUSICIANS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 19, 2020)

Today’s Furry Card Sharks polls are blatant regifting. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone; stay safe, and enjoy the holidays as much as you can.

ALL FANS #42, 9-10:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #42
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #09 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #10 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ARTISTS (visual, any skill level) #7-9:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #07
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #08
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## Yastreb (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm curious, how many responses do these usually get? Do you reach 100?


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 22, 2020)

Yastreb said:


> I'm curious, how many responses do these usually get? Do you reach 100?


Lately, each post generates about five to ten new responses. This includes crossposts to other furry art sites plus Twitter and Telegram. Any signalboost would be much appreciated. ^^;

We’re cycling back into a section with turnouts in the 80s and 90s, so a bunch there should reach the magic 100 in the next few weeks.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 26, 2020)

The last Furry Card Sharks poll rerun of the year. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #11-12, 14:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #11 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #12 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #14 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




NONSUITERS (never fursuited) #2-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #02 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 2, 2021)

New year, old polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #15-17:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #15 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #16 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #17 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




FURSUITERS (past or present) #7-9:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #07
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #08
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 9, 2021)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #18-20:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #18 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #19 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #20 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




PATREON CREATORS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Patreon Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 16, 2021)

Furry Card Sharks polls only take a couple of minutes, and every vote eventually helps out a convention charity. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #21-23:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #21 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CONGOERS #10-12:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #10
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 23, 2021)

In recent weeks, people like you have brought dozens of our Furry Card Sharks questions to the magic 100 votes. Let’s see how you do with this weekend’s polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #24-26:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #24 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #25 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #26 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ROAD TRIPPERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 30, 2021)

It’s that time again! To test the storm sirens? To put two kinds of cheese on a cheeseburger? Nope, it’s encore Furry Card Sharks polls! _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #27-29:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ARTISTS (visual arts, any medium or skill level) #11, 1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 6, 2021)

In just three weeks Furry Card Sharks returns to Fur Squared!
In our pre-con polls this time around we especially want to hear from:
• *Fursuiters* (past or present)
• *Greymuzzles* (by age or by time in fandom; how old and how long are left to your best judgment)

As always, all responses are anonymous. Please share with the suiters and greymuzzles you know so they might add their voices to the mix. Fur Squared’s charity HAWS will love ya for it!

Thanks for participating, everyone. Stay safe. And we hope to see you at the convention!

FURSUITERS:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




GREYMUZZLES:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #01 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 6, 2021)

Another Fur Squared Card Sharks is in the books, and this time we raised over a hundred dollars for HAWS! Thanks to our players, survey participants, assistant Cirrus SkyDragon, and the F² team for another fun show!

So we now return to our weekly poll links. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #30-32:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ROOM CAPTAINS (congoers who reserved a hotel room in their own name to share with roommates) #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 13, 2021)

Another weekend, another batch of encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #33-35:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #33 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #34 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #35 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




FURSUITERS #10-12:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #10
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 20, 2021)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #36-38:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #37
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #38
					






					surveyhero.com
				




STREAMING ARTISTS (visual) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Artists #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




STREAMING CREATORS (any medium) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 27, 2021)

The swallows have returned to Capistrano, the buzzards are back in Hinckley, and the encore Furry Card Sharks polls are in your inbox. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #39-41:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #39
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #40
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #41
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CONGOERS #13-15:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #13
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #14
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #15
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 3, 2021)

We’re less than 48 hours from Half Price Chocolate Bunny Day! Here are some encore Furry Card Sharks polls to tide you over before you go out to score your sweets. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #42, 9-10:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #42
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #09 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #10 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




VRCHAT USERS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 7, 2021)

_Do you remember watching the Academy Awards telecast the night _Zootopia_ won Best Animated Feature?_

One of 11 new questions for *all furry fans*.






						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #43
					






					surveyhero.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 10, 2021)

As you may have already noticed, new Furry Card Sharks polls are coming out over the next several Wednesdays! In the meantime, here are this weekend’s repeats. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #12, 14, 16:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #12 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #14 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #16 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ARTISTS #3-5:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 14, 2021)

_Have you ever included a pride flag (or a pride flag pattern) in furry artwork?_

One of 4 new questions for *artists*.






						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 17, 2021)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #18, 22-23:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #18 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23
					






					surveyhero.com
				




WRITERS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Writers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 21, 2021)

_Have you ever had exactly the same set of roommates for two furry conventions in a row?_

One of 5 new questions for *congoers*.






						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #25
					






					surveyhero.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 24, 2021)

Doing our part during this Earth Week with recycled Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #17, 24-25:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #17 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #24 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #25 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




FURSUITERS #13-15:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #13
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #14
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #15
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 27, 2021)

_Do you give better hugs in fursuit than out of suit?_

One of 5 new questions for *fursuiters*.






						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #21
					






					surveyhero.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 1, 2021)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #26-28:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #26 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CHATROOM MODERATORS #1-2:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 5, 2021)

_Do people give better hugs in fursuit than out of suit?_

One of 2 new questions for *nonsuiters*.






						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 8, 2021)

Mom always said, “Don’t play ball in the house.” But she probably never said anything about Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #29-31:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CONGOERS #16-18:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #16
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #17
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #18
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 12, 2021)

_Have you ever had to mediate a dispute between roommates at a furry convention?_

One of 2 new questions for *room captains*—furry fans who have reserved lodging in their own name to share with roommates at a convention.






						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 15, 2021)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #32-34:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #33 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #34 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




COMMISSION CREATORS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Commission Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 19, 2021)

_Have you ever cloned another VRChat user’s avatar?_

One of 4 new questions for *VRChat users*.






						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ If your friends or watchers might want to join in, please pass the word along. And thanks for participating.

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 21, 2021)

Posting encore Furry Card Sharks polls a little early due to a prior commitment. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #35-37:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #35 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #37
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ARTISTS #6-8:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #07
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #08
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 29, 2021)

The green flag is out for another weekend of retread Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #38-40:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #38
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #39
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #40
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CON FLIERS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Con Fliers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 5, 2021)

This weekend’s Furry Card Sharks polls aren’t new, but if you haven’t seen them yet they’re new to you! _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #41-43:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #41
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #42
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #43
					






					surveyhero.com
				




FURSUITERS #16-18:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #16
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #17
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #18
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 12, 2021)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #22-24:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #24 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CREATORS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 19, 2021)

We’ve made a lot of progress in our all-fans Furry Card Sharks polls thanks to all of you who have voted and signalboosted. Now let’s give our other categories an opportunity to catch up. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS #9-11:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #10
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				




DEALERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 26, 2021)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #19-21:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #19
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #20
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #21
					






					surveyhero.com
				




GREYMUZZLES #2-4:





						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 3, 2021)

Stuck in holiday traffic? Waiting for the grill to warm up? If you’re a fursuiter or a furry musician, fill a couple of idle minutes with today’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #16-18:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #16
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #17
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #18
					






					surveyhero.com
				




MUSICIANS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 10, 2021)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #27-29:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




NONSUITERS #2-4:





						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #02 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 17, 2021)

If you haven’t seen today’s Furry Card Sharks polls before, then they’re new to you. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS #11, 1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




PATREON CREATORS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Patreon Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 24, 2021)

With an in-person convention less than two weeks away, how apropos that we feature polls of congoers and road trippers. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #22-24:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #22
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #23
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #24
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ROAD TRIPPERS #4-6:





						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 31, 2021)

One more encore set of Furry Card Sharks polls before we head off to Megaplex. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #19-21:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #19
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #20
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #21
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ROOM CAPTAINS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 7, 2021)

Just because we’re at Megaplex doesn’t mean we’re neglecting our regular weekly polls. We’re just a tad late, is all. As always, _all responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #30-32:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




STREAMING ARTISTS (visual) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Artists #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




STREAMING CREATORS (all types—visual, writing, music, etc) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 14, 2021)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS #3-5:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				




VRCHAT USERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 18, 2021)

A couple of minutes is all it takes to participate in today’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #6-8:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #07
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #08
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CREATORS #4-6:





						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 25, 2021)

Got your sweaters? Got your pumpkin spice latte? Got your Furry Card Sharks polls? Then you’re all set. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #4-6:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




DEALERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 2, 2021)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #36-38:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #37
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #38
					






					surveyhero.com
				




GREYMUZZLES #2-4:





						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 9, 2021)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS #9-11:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #10
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				




MUSICIANS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 16, 2021)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #9-11:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #10
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				




NONSUITERS #2-4:





						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #02 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 23, 2021)

After a delay due to morning storms, here are this weekend’s encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS (past or present) #7-9:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #07
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #08
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				




PATREON CREATORS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Patreon Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 30, 2021)

This weekend, treat yourself to this bag of Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #39-41:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #39
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #40
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #41
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ROAD TRIPPERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 6, 2021)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS #12, 1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ROOM CAPTAINS #3-4:





						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 13, 2021)

Have you been to a furry con? Are you at one now? Have you streamed your work? Are you streaming now? If any of those is true, be sure to check out this weekend’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #12-14:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #13
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #14
					






					surveyhero.com
				




STREAMING ARTISTS (visual) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Artists #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




STREAMING CREATORS (all types) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 20, 2021)

If you’ve worn a character in VRChat or in realspace, take a moment for today’s Furry Card Sharks polls . . . you won’t even have to break the magic. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #10-12:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #10
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				




VRCHAT USERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 27, 2021)

Today’s Furry Card Sharks polls pair well with your other holiday leftovers. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #42-43, 22:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #42
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #43
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
					






					surveyhero.com
				




WRITERS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Writers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 4, 2021)

We may be at Midwest FurFest with our Furs On the Street, but we still have our regular weekly encore polls for you. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS (visual) #3-5:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CHATROOM MODERATORS #1-2:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 11, 2021)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #15-17:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #15
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #16
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #17
					






					surveyhero.com
				




COMMISSION CREATORS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Commission Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 18, 2021)

If you’re cooling off in a headless lounge or waiting on your connecting flight, you have just enough time for today’s encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #13-15:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #13
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #14
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #15
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CON FLIERS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Con Fliers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 25, 2021)

Today we are regifting some Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Happy holidays, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #23, 27-28:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #28 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CREATORS (any medium) #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 1, 2022)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS (visual) #6-8:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #07
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #08
					






					surveyhero.com
				




DEALERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 8, 2022)

Enjoy these encore Furry Card Sharks polls between sips of your favorite warm beverage. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #18-20:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #18
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #19
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #20
					






					surveyhero.com
				




GREYMUZZLES (by your own judgment) #2-4:





						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 15, 2022)

Once you finish procuring your French toast supplies, you’ll have plenty of time for this weekend’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #16-18:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #16
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #17
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #18
					






					surveyhero.com
				




MUSICIANS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 22, 2022)

If it’s Saturday, it’s encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #29-31:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #29 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #31 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




NONSUITERS #2-4:





						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #02 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jan 29, 2022)

Need an excuse to put down the tablet for a moment? How about today’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS #9-11:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #10
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				




PATREON CREATORS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Patreon Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 5, 2022)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #21-23:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #21
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #22
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #23
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ROAD TRIPPERS #4-6:





						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 12, 2022)

It’s Linkin’ Day! So we’re linkin’ this weekend’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #19-21:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #19
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #20
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #21
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ROOM CAPTAINS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 19, 2022)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #32-34:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #33 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #34 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




STREAMING ARTISTS (visual) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Artists #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




STREAMING CREATORS (all media) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Feb 26, 2022)

This weekend’s encore Furry Card Sharks polls are certified desktop-friendly. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS #12:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				




VRCHAT USERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 5, 2022)

Furry Card Sharks polls take only a couple of minutes to complete...and they eventually lead to dollars for furry convention charities. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #24-25:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #24
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #25
					






					surveyhero.com
				




WRITERS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Writers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 12, 2022)

Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CHATROOM MODERATORS #1-2:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 19, 2022)

Furry Card Sharks is set to return to Fur Squared next month! Here are some of the polls we have open. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #36-38:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #37
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #38
					






					surveyhero.com
				




COMMISSION CREATORS (if you’ve ever created furry works on commission) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Commission Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Mar 26, 2022)

Just three weeks until we play Furry Card Sharks at Fur Squared! Here are some polls for furry visual artists and those who have flown to or from a furry convention. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted.

And don’t miss Crash McCloud, Bahn Maplewolf, Tokens Arcade, and a cast of dozens in part two of VRChat Game Show Night’s Stream for Starlight, starting tonight at 7 ET/6 CT (2300 UTC)!

Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CON FLIERS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Con Fliers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 2, 2022)

Furry Card Sharks at Fur Squared is only two weeks away! Today we have polls for congoers and creators of all types—visual, writing, music, you name it. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #2, 5-6:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CREATORS #4-6:





						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 9, 2022)

Next Saturday afternoon is Furry Card Sharks at Fur Squared! Today’s polls are for fursuiters and dealers. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #4-6:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




DEALERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 16, 2022)

We’re playing Furry Card Sharks at Fur Squared this afternoon! In the meantime we still have our regular encore polls, this time for all fans and greymuzzles. As always, _if you consider yourself a greymuzzle_ then feel free to vote. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #39-41:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #39
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #40
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #41
					






					surveyhero.com
				




GREYMUZZLES #2-4:





						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 23, 2022)

Now that we’re back from Fur Squared, it’s time to get back into the groove with Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS (visual) #4-6:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #05
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #06
					






					surveyhero.com
				




MUSICIANS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Apr 30, 2022)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #7-9:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #07
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #08
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				




NONSUITERS #2-4:





						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #02 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 7, 2022)

In the time it takes to run ten furlongs, you can take today’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #7-9:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #07
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #08
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				




PATREON CREATORS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Patreon Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 14, 2022)

This weekend’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #42-43:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #42
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #43
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ROAD TRIPPERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 21, 2022)

This weekend’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS #7-9:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #07
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #08
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #09
					






					surveyhero.com
				




ROOM CAPTAINS #3-4:





						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #04
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (May 28, 2022)

For a three-day weekend we have three categories in our encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #10-12:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #10
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				




STREAMING ARTISTS (visual) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Artists #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




STREAMING CREATORS (all types) #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 4, 2022)

Our Furry Card Sharks poll reruns this week feature two ways to wear your fursona—fursuits and VRChat avatars. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #10-12:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #10
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				




VRCHAT USERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 11, 2022)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #22-23, 27:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #22
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #23
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #27
					






					surveyhero.com
				




WRITERS #1-2:





						Furry Card Sharks: Writers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Writers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 18, 2022)

If it’s Saturday, it’s Furry Card Sharks poll reruns. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS #10-12:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #10
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #11
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #12
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CHAT MODERATORS #1-2:




__





						Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				







__





						Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jun 24, 2022)

If you’re packing for Anthrocon, or even if you’re staying home, we invite you to spare a minute or two for this weekend’s Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

CONGOERS #13-15:





						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #13
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #14
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #15
					






					surveyhero.com
				




COMMISSION CREATORS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Commission Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 2, 2022)

Encore Furry Card Sharks polls. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

FURSUITERS #13-15:





						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #13
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #14
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #15
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CON FLIERS #1:





						Furry Card Sharks: Con Fliers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 9, 2022)

Even from COVID isolation, the polls march on! _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ALL FANS #30, 32, 36:





						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #30
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #32 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #36 (CLOSED)
					






					surveyhero.com
				




CREATORS (all types) #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Creators #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 16, 2022)

One hundred. Bad for a temperature, success for a Furry Card Sharks poll. _All responses are anonymous._ Please share with your friends and watchers, even if you’ve already voted. Thanks, everyone, and stay safe.

ARTISTS (visual) #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Artists #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




DEALERS #1-3:





						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #01
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #02
					






					surveyhero.com
				








						Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #03
					






					surveyhero.com
				




See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC, or any parent or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 18, 2022)

Due to service changes at the survey facilitator, all Furry Card Sharks polls are closed until further notice.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 26, 2022)

After a two-week pause, we are about to restart our Furry Card Sharks polls.

Since we will be at a new survey site, it will be _mostly_ like starting over.
All the questions that got 100 votes at our previous site will remain closed—those are still ready to play at upcoming furry events.
The remaining questions will start fresh. Everyone will be eligible to participate again.

Stay tuned for tomorrow’s relaunch!


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 27, 2022)

_After receiving attention from a furry fan you look up to, have you ever thought, “_Sempai_ noticed me”?_

One of 10 new questions for *all furry fans*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: All Fans #1 | Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Jul 30, 2022)

_Have you ever had a “roommate from hell” at a furry convention?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 3, 2022)

_Did you often draw when you were bored at school?_

One of 10 new questions for *artists*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Artists #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Artists #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Artists #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 6, 2022)

_Have you ever let someone else wear your fursuit?_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 10, 2022)

_Have you ever accidentally kicked a user out of a chatroom?_

One of 8 new questions for *chatroom moderators* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Chatroom Moderators #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Chatroom Moderators #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 13, 2022)

_Have you ever had trouble sleeping at a furry convention because of noise from another room?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #2 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #2
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #2




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 17, 2022)

_Have you ever gotten so frustrated while dealing with a commission customer that you offered a refund just to get them out of your hair?_

One of 10 new questions for *commission creators*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Commission Creators #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Commission Creators #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Commission Creators #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 20, 2022)

_Have you ever slept in your fursuit to keep warm on a cold night?_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #2 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #2
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #2




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 24, 2022)

_Have you ever received a free upgrade on a flight to or from a furry convention?_

One of 10 new questions for *furry fans who have flown to or from a convention*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Con Fliers #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Con Fliers #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Con Fliers #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 27, 2022)

_Have you ever lost your room key card at a furry convention?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #3 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #3
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #3




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Aug 31, 2022)

_Have you ever caught someone plagiarizing your work?_

One of 10 new questions for *furry creators (artists, writers, musicians, etc)*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Creators #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Creators #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Creators #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 3, 2022)

_Have you ever been in a furpile?_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #3 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #3
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #3




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 7, 2022)

_If your government allowed you to do so, would you change your legal name to your fandom name?_

One of 10 new questions for *all furry fans*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: All Fans #2 | Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #2
					

Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #2




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 10, 2022)

_Have you ever had a first date at a furry convention?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #4 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #4
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #4




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 14, 2022)

_Have you ever done something in VRChat that you would be embarrassed to do at a real-world furry convention?_

One of 10 new questions for *VRChat users* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: VRChat Users #1 | Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 17, 2022)

_Have you helped a nonsuiter skip an elevator line by falsely claiming the nonsuiter as your handler?_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #4 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #4
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #4




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 21, 2022)

_Have you ever used a typewriter?_

One of 10 new questions for *writers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Writers #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Writers #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Writers #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 24, 2022)

_Which is bigger—the number of furry conventions you’ve attended, or the number of birthdays you’ve had?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #5 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #5
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #5




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Sep 28, 2022)

_Have you drawn Telegram stickers?_

One of 10 new questions for *visual artists*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Artists #2 | Furry Card Sharks: Artists #2
					

Furry Card Sharks: Artists #2




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 1, 2022)

_Do you consider yourself a better dancer in fursuit or out of suit?
(Fedora tip to Keefur for the question.)_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #5 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #5
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #5




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 5, 2022)

_Have you ever gotten a traffic ticket on a road trip to a furry convention?_

One of 10 new questions for *road trippers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Road Trippers #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 8, 2022)

_Do you still remember the first person you ever hugged at a furry convention?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #6 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #6
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #6




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 12, 2022)

_Do people give better hugs in fursuit than out of suit?_

One of 6 new questions for *nonsuiters* (furry fans who have never worn a fursuit).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Nonsuiters #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Nonsuiters #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 15, 2022)

_Have you performed repairs on your own fursuit?_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past or present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #6 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #6
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #6




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 19, 2022)

_Have you ever seen a cloud formation in the shape of an animal?_

One of 10 new questions for *all furry fans*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: All Fans #3 | Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #3
					

Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #3




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 22, 2022)

_Have you ever been so excited about a furry convention that you had trouble falling asleep the night before your trip?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #7 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #7
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #7




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 25, 2022)

_Have you done a two-minute sketch exercise?_

One of 10 new questions for *visual artists*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Artists #3 | Furry Card Sharks: Artists #3
					

Furry Card Sharks: Artists #3




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Oct 29, 2022)

_Do you exercise or stretch to maintain fursuiting shape?_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #7 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #7
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #7




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 2, 2022)

_Have you ever printed furry artwork on a dot matrix printer?
(Thanks to FloppyFox for the question.)_

One of 9 new questions for *greymuzzles*. (_Definitions of “greymuzzle” vary. Whether you consider yourself one is left to your own best judgment._)









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Greymuzzles #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Greymuzzles #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 5, 2022)

_Do you feel more at ease at a furry convention than at your local grocery store?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #8 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #8
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #8




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 9, 2022)

_Does it bother you when someone roleplays in your stream chat?_

One of 10 new questions for *streaming creators*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Streaming Creators #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Streaming Creators #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 12, 2022)

_If you were to go surfing in your fursuit, would you need more than just your two hindpaws to “hang ten”?_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #8 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #8
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #8




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 16, 2022)

_Have you caught a shoplifter red-pawed in the dealers’ den?_

One of 10 new questions for *dealers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Dealers #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Dealers #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 19, 2022)

_Have you ever had a hard time sleeping during a furry convention because a roommate was snoring?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #9 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #9
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #9




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 23, 2022)

_Have you ever practiced changing a tire?_

One of 10 new questions for *road trippers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Road Trippers #2 | Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #2
					

Furry Card Sharks: Road Trippers #2




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 26, 2022)

_While fursuiting, have you ever given a nonsuiter “change” for a high-five?_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #9 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #9
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #9




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Nov 29, 2022)

_Has a roommate ever stiffed you on their share of room charges?_

One of 10 new questions for *room captains* (furry fans who have reserved lodging in their own name to share with roommates at a convention).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Room Captains #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Room Captains #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 3, 2022)

_Have you ever gotten into a “thermostat war” with a roommate at a furry convention?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #10 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #10
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #10




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 10, 2022)

_Would you seriously consider wearing your fursuit to try to get out of jury duty?_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #10 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #10
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #10




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 14, 2022)

_Have you ever experienced motion sickness while using VRChat?_

One of 10 new questions for *VRChat users* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: VRChat Users #2 | Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #2
					

Furry Card Sharks: VRChat Users #2




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 17, 2022)

_Have you ever carried traveler’s checks at a furry convention?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #11 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #11
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #11




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 21, 2022)

_Have you ever heard your own music as another furry fan’s ringtone?_

One of 9 new questions for *musicians*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Musicians #1 | Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #1
					

Furry Card Sharks: Musicians #1




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 24, 2022)

_While in fursuit, have you ever responded to scritching by wiggling a leg to mimic a dog’s “scratch reflex”?_

One of 10 new questions for *fursuiters* (past and present).









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Fursuiters #11 | Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #11
					

Furry Card Sharks: Fursuiters #11




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 28, 2022)

_Have you ever told your teacher, “My dog ate my homework”?_

One of 10 new questions for *all furry fans*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: All Fans #4 | Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #4
					

Furry Card Sharks: All Fans #4




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.

See my “boss” Bark Woofson for more fun furry surveys. Thanks for all your support!


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------



## CCritt93 (Dec 31, 2022)

*With the upcoming closure of the Fur Affinity Forum, this will be the final Furry Card Sharks poll posted here. My “boss” Bark Woofson will continue to post fun furry surveys on his regular Fur Affinity account. Thank you for all your participation and support over the past six years!*

_During a furry convention, have you ever gone to bed in your street clothes?_

One of 10 new questions for *congoers*.









						Furry Card Sharks Survey: Congoers #12 | Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #12
					

Furry Card Sharks: Congoers #12




					questionpro.com
				




All questions stay open until they receive 100 votes. _All responses are anonymous._ Be sure to share with your friends and watchers so they can join in too!

As always, we’re still on the lookout for survey ideas from fans. If you have one, let us know.


Based on _Card Sharks_ © Fremantle. Not affiliated with Fremantle, ABC, CBS, NBC or any parent, partner or subsidiary thereof.


----------

